# Arlington TX Police Department OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe that is Arlington, TX. The female officer in the vid went to the academy with one of my former interns and we were talking about this OIS on the phone a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Good instincts and solid patience on the initial contact officer. He locked down the car and had eyes on all occupants during the.first tense few minutes. The suspects all had the standard challenge questions that we hear all the time and initial officer used that to pass the time awaiting back-up. Once it goes south and the rounds start flying, initial officer crushed that first magazine, drops the shooter and had a methodical and smooth reload. Hope the wounded officer is not too badly injured - sounds like it was a gut shot below the vest.
As for the APD presser, god bless the Chief for pretty much calling out the shitbags of the world and standing behind his officers. I have a hard time believing that any Mass Chief of a large community would have such an excellent stance. The Moon bat politicians up here would freak out. My 2 cents.


----------

